# Is my Pump Broken



## bcarraher (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, my Classic was making horrendous noise, I left it on in case it was airlocked but now when I turn it on the lights come on but there is no sound - the steamer works. Have I broken the pump or the motor or what - is it possible to repair?

B


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Follow this guide to clean everything and make sure nothing is blocked...

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html


----------



## bcarraher (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks, is there any way I can know if pump/motor is gone without taking the machine apart?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

is there any noise when you press the brew button? if there is no noise then probably pump, if you get noise and no water from brew head then probably solenoid, either way both of them are fixable....


----------



## bcarraher (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi thanks for response, no noise at all now and now water - plenty of steam when you leave it on for a while. So how do i fix the pump?

Bernadine


----------



## bcarraher (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry mispelling that should have read no noise and no water


----------



## bcarraher (Mar 12, 2013)

No Noise and No water - how do I fix - do I need a new pump an dif so where do i get one?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You can get a replacement vibratory pump off EBay.

The pump is an ULKA - look at the label on your old pump for the model number. The connections on each end of the pump body should also match.


----------



## bcarraher (Mar 12, 2013)

thank you for this!


----------



## bcarraher (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi - is there any guide to how to replace the pump?


----------

